# Warre Hive Project



## Slee (Jun 22, 2009)

For those of you who maybe interested I have decided to build a Warre Hive and document the construction, design and cost of the project. I know many of you have already built a Warre Hive but this will be my first.
I will add the measurements and pics for those of you who wish to follow along.
I have started the project and have spent $23 so far on lumber. I purchased two 1x10x12 from Lowes and that will give me the ability to build four boxes. I will list all the lumber and prices as I purchase it.
I rounded off the measurements I found online just to make the cutting and construction easier. The front was 11.8 inches and I rounded that off to 12 inches. The side was 13.4 and I rounded off to 13.5. The depth of the box was 8.3 inches and I am using 8.25 inches. I added 1.5 inches (side 15" front 13.5") to the sides and the fronts because I am building the boxes using box joints. If you are just using butt joints you can just use the first measurements.
Here are the picks of my first cuts. You will notice that in front of the sides and the fronts is a pile of wood strips. I used the left over pieces of wood to cut strips for use in the top bars later on.
I am planning on build the boxes this weekend. 


http://s683.photobucket.com/albums/vv199/hdimensions/


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

what do you use for frames in these hives?


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

11x said:


> what do you use for frames in these hives?


They do not use frames: 

http://warre.biobees.com/

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Slee,

I look forward to seeing your progress! I started 12 Warre hives this Spring. 

Matt


----------



## Milan-Slovakia (Sep 30, 2009)

I also this year in June switched to Warre. This is my flock
http://picasaweb.google.sk/milan.bencur/PrechodNaWarre#5363901636197768178

My blog http://nasapravda.blogspot.com/

I suggest you look at this website
http://www.alpulei.ru/
http://lesruchesdebrunehaut.multiply.com/photos/album/1#1#photo=1


----------

